# Zeitgeist Movement !!



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi alll


Today i downloaded and saw [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]ZEITGEIST:      ADDENDUM [/FONT]

And it was actually the continuation of the first part ... which got released a year ago...

You can actually view the movie online on the site itself...

well coming to the point ... 

If anyone would have saw this ... i just want to know about ur thoughts regarding this ... and also have u joined *thezeitgeistmovement.com/

and also what do u think ..are the facts given in it are true or just hoax...
Please post in .. 

and Mods please don't merge with the older thread .. this is regarding the the movement more rather than the movie...


Please Join the Orkut Community here

*www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community.aspx?cmm=56440610


Let the debate begin ....!!!


----------



## phreak0ut (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm yet to finish the first part. So, I really can't comment properly till then. I'm getting this one now. Thanks for posting


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 12, 2008)

thnks...

yet to finish in the sense .. are u watching now ??

cool then

Both 1st and 2nd part won the Artivist Awards ,


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2008)

$8.50 for 2 dvdz including international shipping...gosh thats damn cheap


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 12, 2008)

dude u can download freely!

*www.zeitgeistmovie.com/dloads.htm

use the above link ...

and when u download ... and watch .. please give it to others ... and dont forget to see the first part too..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Oct 12, 2008)

thx for direct link


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 13, 2008)

welcome bro...

guys please see the movie ( two parts  ) and please join in this movement


----------



## kalpik (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi!

I just saw the first part, and it was mind blowing! Thanks for sharing this! Btw, i have edited your post to give legal download link


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2008)

^^what is ZEITGEIST ???


----------



## kalpik (Oct 13, 2008)

From IMDB:


> Documentary about a) the origin of christian faith b) how american banks have seized worldpower at the beginning of the 20th century c) how these 2 items are related to the wars fought in the 20th and 21st century.



You have to watch it to know what it is! Trust me, it wont be a waste of your 2 hours


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ is it also some conspiracy theories movie just like NASA didnt landed on moon,Tajmahal is Tejo Mahalaya,9/11 was ordered by Bush govt etc etc ? 

But I will dload and watch it


----------



## karnivore (Oct 14, 2008)

OK.....time to DEBUNK.

ConspiracyScience - probably the best debunking on the net
WebSkeptic
(A word of caution though. The movie has been debunked from both sides of the divide. The Christians and the skeptics. So...take your pick)

One can join in the discussions at:
JREF
RichardDawkins.net
JREF-Addendum
RichardDawkins.net-Addendum

There are plenty of debunking vids on YouTube and Google video. Not all are good, but some are...

You can do your own research as well.
For 911 :
*www.debunk911myths.org 
*www.911myths.com
*www.popularmechanics.com/technology/military_law/1227842.html

US Federal Reserve:
*www.federalreserveeducation.org/fed101_html/structure/tour/tour.htm


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2008)

while not completely agreeing with the movie(I have seen both of them BTW,the first one was provided by digit last year),I do praise the movie for its basic message i.e. care for fellow humans and sustainable co-existence.The venus-project is more dream than reality though.99% BS and not possible to implement in any coming time as far as I can see.And I see they have also mis-interpreted human nature,if only it was that easy.

And I have always believed money is worthless,it has value cus it can buy you 'power',If we could use other things to attain 'power' we don't exactly need money.

No comments about the 'religion' parts of the movie.Smart people realise whats BS anyways.Religion is a greater force than anything else in this world.I still wonder how they brainwash such highly educated and smart people into doing such horrible acts.

I am actually happy the US economy is sinking,inspite of its innumerable bad impacts.I know I might be one of many jobless graduates in the coming years cus the industries are badly hit by recession but then again this is inevitable.The fields are most fertile just after floods which destroyed the previous crop.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Oct 17, 2008)

What are the topics covered in this one?Someone please post it. Oh, and will anyone please post about this in the by demand thread? I'd've done it myself but the Digit officials tend to ignore me in that thread!

Oh, and:-


			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I am actually happy the US economy is sinking,inspite of its innumerable bad impacts.I know I might be one of many jobless graduates in the coming years cus the industries are badly hit by recession but then again this is inevitable.The fields are most fertile just after floods which destroyed the previous crop.


Ooooo..., A politically unrefined statement! You might want to refrain from using such... well... set of words, or you might spark up a controversy if some US resident comes across this. This, and the "China vs India" thread in the Fight Club section. Coming to think of it, I don't reckon any one from the US might be interested in this forum, or any Chinese. But still... I'll advice(only advice) you to choose your words carefully!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ya thats right.....only techie indians are intrstd in this forum..no matter whether they r living in India or US  ...and also such is the impact of US on whole world that if it sinks..whole world is gone..so its better to pray that this recession shud end..else we will be finished also


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 17, 2008)

lol,I din't mean this for the US people only,I mean the recession is gonna have very negative effects on everybody(read today's TOI and you'll know).My main point is a global change of economy/powers or a better even spread is needed and is inevitable.Too much resources are controlled by too few of nations which aint sustainable anymore.This 'correction' is gonna happen sooner than later.

And I say it again:This is gonna affect us as much as any american,heck our banks are no more safe,our money is losing value each passing day!


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 17, 2008)

^^ ya sensex has dipped below 10k levels..very gud time to buy stocks  ...


----------



## amizdu (Oct 17, 2008)

^^
Yeah, I too want to.


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (Oct 23, 2008)

karnivore said:


> OK.....time to DEBUNK.
> 
> ConspiracyScience - probably the best debunking on the net
> WebSkeptic
> ...


Too bad Zeitgeist: Addendum has nothing to do with 911 eh? If it did, then your post would be relevant. Try watching the movie instead of making assumptions and posting based on those false assumptions.[/font]


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 23, 2008)

Anyway thanks. I never heard of this, will download and watch


----------



## karnivore (Oct 23, 2008)

Allen_Of_Athia said:


> karnivore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me of what to do and what not to. 911 myths were dealt with in the original Zeitgeist. If you had taken your tin foil off, for a sec, u would have noticed that I have provided links for debunking both the crapiolas.

I admit though, that I should have posted debunking links in respective threads, specially when a separate thread exists. But really who cares. Just look at the thread itself. In spite of providing means to verify the claims made by the makers, people continue to download and be in awe.

As Barnum said, "A sucker is born every minute", and they continue to be suckers, because thats what they choose to be. Anyway....

Mea Culpa.


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (Oct 25, 2008)

No tin foil hat on here but my issue is that Addendum has nothing in it to debunk. There is no conspiracy theories and such. It is sparking a movement. It proposes a different kind of society. Interesting stuff. A lot of people seem to think its something it is not and without seeing it, comment on it.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 25, 2008)

yes ...

if u see the first part then u could remember that at the end they would say " REVOLUTION IS NOW "

and and second part beautifully handled on that issue... - revolution !!!


----------



## karnivore (Oct 25, 2008)

Allen_Of_Athia said:


> No tin foil hat on here but my issue is that Addendum has nothing in it to debunk. There is no conspiracy theories and such. It is sparking a movement. It proposes a different kind of society. Interesting stuff. A lot of people seem to think its something it is not and without seeing it, comment on it.


Can you please leave the goal post where you found it first ? Thank u.

U pointed out that ADDENDUM does not deal with 911 truthers, and I responded to that. Now you are talking of Project "Crapiola" Venus. Is there anything new to that Utopia. Old wine in a new shiny bottle. The core principles of Marxism has been given a contemporary spin. Same old anti-capitalist din - the world is run my money and power hungry banks and corporations, monetary system is evil, lets get rid of money.....*YAWN*

*i180.photobucket.com/albums/x31/trash609/Avatar/bullshit2.jpg


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (Oct 27, 2008)

The Venus Project is in the movie. It`s the main part. Thats what we`re talking about. It`s not a Utopia or perfect. They say that it is not in the movie. 
I see big differences in Marxism and a resorce based ecconomy.
Communism and Socialism still had things like money and labor, had social stratification, and elected officials. No methods for the production of abundance etc.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Oct 27, 2008)

^^^^

hope these question help to know about venus project...


*thezeitgeistmovement.com/faq-home.htm



guys i have started a zeitgeist community... please if u are interested in joining fellow members who are interested too... 

Join in here **www.orkut.co.in/Main#Community.aspx?cmm=56440610*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 11, 2009)

*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110501



new video released..


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 11, 2009)

karnivore said:


> OK.....time to DEBUNK.
> 
> ConspiracyScience - probably the best debunking on the net
> WebSkeptic
> (A word of caution though. The movie has been debunked from both sides of the divide. The Christians and the skeptics. So...take your pick)



he is right zeitgeist part one is about theology/paganism which says all the god are the same but it was interpreted as different individual in different societies it it also the same doctrine used by the nazi's there is no proof for what they say and it ahs been debunked by several people

the part two is released during the 2008 presidential election it was produced by the  same group they do have agendas 

so *don't just memorize completely what they say and propagate their agendas just as you did in your school* try to research more 
here are some links
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsUVuDS6aQE&feature=related
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=J09UVTZG01U&feature=related

if you start to research about the conspiracy about the secret societies,religion,ufo's and whatever is out there it will truly fukcup your mind 
most of them are put out by the same people who wants to cover up things
and want to confuse you and this is nothing new 
so decide for yourself.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 11, 2009)

I have seen both the parts and I personally used to believe (even before watching these videos) that all gods are the same(theorotically) and in reality there is no god! I think Religion is the best as well the worst thing mankind has ever invented/created. 'Best' if used for good and 'Worst' if used for bad purposes.

Also, I truely believe in the way the world functions as per zeitgeist. It's MONEY that decides everything. It's right that MONEY holds value only till you give importance to it but the thing is it's so integrated in our system now that it can't be removed or replaced. The only way to replace money/barter is providing UL resources which practically is just not possible and 'some'' people won't ever let it become possible!

Our ISP's can't even provide UL download WTF will they provide UL internet to everyone and moreoever UL other resources to one and all! The thing is, scarcity is actually 'good' for businesses and they are the ones that run the world and not the 'people'.  If we want to change this, everyone must unite simultaneously otherwise this can never be changed. And since this I feel is practically impossible, the dream of zeitgeist too is impossible!

Yet to watch the third video.

P.S. You don't actually need to believe on everything that is shown in the video. Just give it a thought by yourself and you will understand it . Money is surely everything for me (till it is in our system! )

Offtopic: You guys must have seen that Mastercard AD where a boy takes this parents to amusement park and a lines goes 'Watching your parents become children again - Priceless'. Now tell me how did he buy those tickets? Parents, Love or MONEY?


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 11, 2009)

the information given about the monetary system is true amol they create money out of nothing we people enslave us to the banks by loans only giving profits to the bankers without even realising we are just slaves for these big banks always running to earn money without even respecting our fellow people it has been like that for centuries why do they have to let every one know now?
do you think they suddenly had a change of heart?
it was about creating one world socialist state one world religion  now see europen union european countries cant make decisions above the E.U and they have lot more plans coming....
the internet is being used as a tool to propagate their agendas with all the 2012 carp(they have a new movie coming out) and new age belief(try to research on this).
most people dont know how they are used as a tool to propagate their agendas
just by believing what ever they see and read on the tv and the internet


----------



## i dont exist (Mar 11, 2009)

amol48 said:


> I have seen both the parts and I personally used to believe (even before watching these videos) that all gods are the same(theorotically) and in reality there is no god! I think Religion is the best as well the worst thing mankind has ever invented/created. 'Best' if used for good and 'Worst' if used for bad purposes.



there is a difference between we believing in one conciousness(the god) the they telling that krishna,jesus,mithra,and horus were born on the same date and came back to life after 3 days and they base these on position of stars which is the basis of paganism

some people even doubt the day jesus was born as the sheep cant be kept outside in the cold during december festivals like halloween also corresponds to some other date that is significant to these pagan gorups



> The only way to replace money/barter is providing UL resources which practically is just not possible and 'some'' people won't ever let it become possible


you are right on that nothing in the world is have to be this way we dont have to pay for basisc needs and every one can live a happy utopoan life style instead everything is been commercialised and progress is blocked by some previlaged people


> If we want to change this, everyone must unite simultaneously otherwise this can never be changed


there is also difference between uniting together and giving up sovreignity for peace there is a document called iron mountain report which says if we want to end all wars we have to destroy all nations and religions now see all the westerners see the muslims as barbarians and there is a lot of pressure between israel and the muslim countries in the  middle east trade unioins are also used to merge nations together coming financial collapse will be used for this cause it is engineered that way.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 12, 2009)

i dont exist said:
			
		

> there is also difference between uniting together and giving up sovreignity for peace there is a document called iron mountain report which says if we want to end all wars we have to destroy all nations and religions now see all the westerners see the muslims as barbarians and there is a lot of pressure between israel and the muslim countries in the  middle east trade unioins are also used to merge nations together coming financial collapse will be used for this cause it is engineered that way.



The thing is if religion is demolished, the world cannot function now! Hence it's just not possible to change it. I 'REALLY' don't think anybody can change the system now at least not in the next 75-100 years. Just not possible!


----------



## curious guy (Mar 16, 2009)

Did anyone make any effort with what you learnt from this movie?


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (Mar 16, 2009)

It's March 15, ZDAY!!!
There is a big turn-out at the New York Event. They'll post the video on the forums at www.thezeitgeistmovement.com pretty soon. Should be cool.
Religion can stick around in a society proposed by The Venus Project and TZM so it’s not a threat to religion. Religion will probably die away sooner than later but it can stay as long as religious people need it too


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

Christopher8 said:


> Btw, i have edited your post to give legal download link


  you're not a mod how could you edit others post?


----------



## yippee (Mar 28, 2009)

Christopher8 said:


> Btw, i have edited your post to give legal download link


why have you gone silent?


----------



## i dont exist (Apr 3, 2009)

Christopher8 said:


> I'm yet to finish the first part. So, I really can't comment properly till then. I'm getting this one now. Thanks for posting


i will be waiting for your comment christopher


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (Apr 11, 2009)

i dont exist said:


> i will be waiting for your comment christopher


I dont understand your postition. Are you for or against TZM and why?


----------



## eggman (Apr 11, 2009)

Christopher8 said:


> Btw, i have edited your post to give legal download link



hahahah
Bravo!!!


----------



## i dont exist (Apr 22, 2009)

Allen_Of_Athia said:


> I dont understand your postition. Are you for or against TZM and why?


i am against the TZM 
do you know why?


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2009)

i dont exist said:


> do you know why?


NO !


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 23, 2009)

I kept ignoring this thread for sooo long, but when I read this, OMG, my head turned!

*www.thezeitgeistmovement.com/joomla/index.php?Itemid=50

We need something like this in INDIA, but o'course, it's impossible as half of us are crazy-frenzied-mindless-idiots.


----------



## i dont exist (Apr 23, 2009)

ichi said:


> NO !


first tell me what you guys learnt from the video then i'll tell whats wrong with that
and why it has been debunked by so many people across the world
please be honest and open minded in what you post it will help you to understand better what i am about to say


----------



## Allen_Of_Athia (May 4, 2010)

There isn't anything to debunk as far as the movement goes...or the movies for that matter.


----------

